# Finally got the new puppy!



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Finally got the new puppy! UPDATED w/ videos!*




















































































he is 11 weeks and seriously the size of a hamster, i couldnt even beleave it. the pictures do him no justice, his face is so tiny, he barely has a nose. if any of you follow 'obsessive chihuahua disorder' he looks alot like bebe. 
riley and layla are getting use to him, riley seems to be very interested. hes always around him and wagging his tail smelling him, but he has grawled at him a few times. the puppy as also grawled at him once or twice, i swear the smaller they are the crazier they are!!
the puppy is so well socialized too, he is so friendly and not even nervous or scared of riley and layla. he wags his none existent tail none stop too. i cant even take the cuteness. 

havent figured out the perfect name yet though. which i hate it.
im been thinking of kiwi, keely, munchkin, liam, and now fonzie. i think fonzie is pretty funny!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

*VIDEOS:
*
VIDEO0047.mp4 video by sammyrocket - Photobucket

the flipflop in the beg. of this one was only for me to compare his size to a flipflop lol
VIDEO0041.mp4 video by sammyrocket - Photobucket

VIDEO0045.mp4 video by sammyrocket - Photobucket

VIDEO0043.mp4 video by sammyrocket - Photobucket


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

he is soooooo adorable lucky you x
i like munchkin for a name lol


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

He's such a cute bundle of fluff! The photos are beautiful. I think Fonzie would suit him.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is ADORABLE! He looks like a little stuffed bear. I Love Fonzie for a name cause he looks like a ladies man


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Now that is a beautiful little puppy. Sorry, I am terrible at naming dogs without knowing their personalilty.


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!! I WANT him!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what an adorable puppy


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a total cutie!! Congrats!!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

He is super cute. What a fluffball.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If i had to pick a new puppy it would be him ! Love him


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

He is sooooo cute!!!! I love him :love2:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a gorgeous little fellow...congrats.....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!! You'll not be sorry for the short muzzle! It will grow perfectly into a wonderful nose. I was so tempted before to choose those puppies with a "normal" looking muzzle (versus the stubby, no-muzzle muzzle) and since have seen photos of those I did not choose and their muzzles are much too long now for their face.
Your baby is picture perfect to me!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He is sooooo adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg...he is precious!!! He looks like a bear!! I would name him Kodiak, kody for short after the Kodiak bear


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute and so tiny.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Omg...he is precious!!! He looks like a bear!! I would name him Kodiak, kody for short after the Kodiak bear


omg so weird that you would say that because my mother said the same thing yesterday! same names and everything! hahahaha

thanks for all the comments guys, i am already so in love with him, hes a total nut. i went shopping today and bought a bunch of toys, a tiny little lady bug toy for him and a little bear, i also bought a new bed for riley and layla because they dont fit in there puppy one anymore and some bigger toys for them, the little puppy took his toys and jumped on the new bed and hide them, then he went and played with there bigger toys! it was so cute, the toys are bigger then him!!! he also stole rileys treat! lmao


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww he is so precious! What an adorable little face! Congrats!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG. Seriously. The. Cutest. Puppy. Ever.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So cute!!!!!! I love the black and white!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks so much everyone!! you all are to sweet!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is super super cute ! Love his widdle head!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your new baby is to cute i like munchkin


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

oh...my...God... I am melting. He looks like my Heidi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

ChiMama2Hs said:


> oh...my...God... I am melting. He looks like my Heidi!!!!!!!!!!!


your right he does! heidi is beautiful!!


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Omg I'm in love!!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is very cute. Best of luck with him.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww hes so cute!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks guys!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

omg he is adorable!


----------

